# Wierd Ariens Q



## backhoeken (Nov 30, 2014)

Model 93027 7/24

Trying to help fix the neighbors snow thrower and cannot find the proper parts and service manuals. The neighbor is 90+ and tore it all apart including pins and bushings...... Got it all back together, new belts, friction wheel, bearings....Only thing remaining is forward motion. To go forward I have to put it in reverse and to go in reverse push it forward. 

All the parts manuals show 2 seprate pully's off the motor. This unit has only one pully for both vbelts. Any help for the proper manual or suggestions. 

Thank you 
Merry Christmas
Ken


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I know this might seem a bit crazy but it sounds like you have the platter turning the wrong way or possibly the control lever linkage 180° from where it's supposed to be and it's working backwards.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Ken,
there is no model 93027..I assume you probably mean 932027.
If so, here are your manuals:

Owners manual:
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/032299D.pdf

Parts manual:
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PM-32-93.pdf

Service manual:
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00040900.pdf

As Joe said, its almost certaintly a friction disk adjustment issue.
we have heard of this same problem before..(putting it reverse makes it go forward, etc.) Its a matter of the controls to the friction disk not being adjusted correctly.

Scot


----------



## backhoeken (Nov 30, 2014)

*yes 932027*

thanks but the docs still show 2 separate pulleys and this has only one pulley with 2 groves for the v-belts.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Is 932027 the correct model number?

Scot


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Ken
Is it possible the owner replaced the engine at some time in the past? The drawing of the engine in the service manual appears to show a 2 shaft engine, with the tractor movement shaft running off the camshaft and the auger etc running off the main driveshaft. If he changed to a one shaft engine, the main drive shaft would be driving the tractor mechanism in reverse. Just wondering. MH


----------



## backhoeken (Nov 30, 2014)

Makes perfect sense. 
In that case would a longer belt with a twist in it work ?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

I have heard of people doing this. In theory it works. In practice...not sure. I have a twisted belt on my Ariens Gt20 mower deck that has been fine, but it's a really long belt in my setup. Blower belts are much shorter. MH


----------



## backhoeken (Nov 30, 2014)

Just checked and there is not really enough room as the belt would rub against itself.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

If the blower came with a twin shaft motor and someone replaced it with a single shaft, the drive will run backwards. The 2d shaft is geared to the crank and runs in the opposite direction as the crank. Put on a single shaft and the gearing would be reversed.

Not an easy thing to fix without alot of time and $$ IMO.

Page 4-15 figure 6 of the service manual looks like it's supposed to have a twin shaft motor from I can see.


----------



## backhoeken (Nov 30, 2014)

Thank you all for the help. Guess I will have to live with it.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

backhoeken said:


> Thank you all for the help. Guess I will have to live with it.


I before E is the norm.

But.......wierd should be weird.
Writing it wierd looks weird to me.

Right Colby7?

Just mark and R on the Forward and an F on the Reverse.
Just switch them? You only have 2 speeds?


----------



## backhoeken (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks for the spelling correction. I beg forgiveness as English is a second language. Aber wenn Sie die deutsche wechseln möchten würde ich total schuldig

Ich danke Ihnen sehr
Ken


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Don't apologize for grammatical errors, heck english is my second language too. Hill-jack is my first....


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

backhoeken said:


> Thanks for the spelling correction. I beg forgiveness as English is a second language. Aber wenn Sie die deutsche wechseln möchten würde ich total schuldig
> 
> Ich danke Ihnen sehr
> Ken


Now stop swearing at me in German.  

Your welcome very much. 
Big Ed


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

backhoeken said:


> Thanks for the spelling correction. I beg forgiveness as English is a second language. Aber wenn Sie die deutsche wechseln möchten würde ich total schuldig
> 
> Ich danke Ihnen sehr
> Ken


Ich mag Deutsche Werkzeug: Gedore, Kukko, Stahwille. Abzieher mit gleitenden, immer parallelen Abzughaken Kukko favorit.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Zavie said:


> Ich mag Deutsche Werkzeug: Gedore, Kukko, Stahwille. Abzieher mit gleitenden, immer parallelen Abzughaken Kukko favorit.


You like German too? 

sprechen Sie Englisch bitte.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> You like German too?
> 
> sprechen Sie Englisch bitte.


Mainly German and of course USA tools!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Zavie said:


> Mainly German and of course USA tools!


wie meinst du das? 
USA tools made in China?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Quality tools made in USA like Snap-On also quality tools made in Germany like Kukko.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I just know they are swear words, when they sound like something like my grandfather said. He would never teach us German, but now after google we realize what he was saying, and not just to the neighbors that lived on the corner are the only other ones that knew what as said...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> If the blower came with a twin shaft motor and someone replaced it with a single shaft, the drive will run backwards. The 2d shaft is geared to the crank and runs in the opposite direction as the crank.



The other thing you will notice beside the gears being backwards is that you're drive forward and backward will be quicker.

If the drive for the wheels came off the second shaft and that was the one from the camshaft it turns at half the speed of the crankshaft. If you pull the two shaft motor and use a single shaft you've going to have double the wheel speed.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> The other thing you will notice beside the gears being backwards is that you're drive forward and backward will be quicker.
> 
> If the drive for the wheels came off the second shaft and that was the one from the camshaft it turns at half the speed of the crankshaft. If you pull the two shaft motor and use a single shaft you've going to have double the wheel speed.


Could you help the speed change by altering the pulley size? Wonder if
there would be enough room to get something appropriate in there?


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

My guess is Sscotsman hit the nail on the head.

Any possibility you could have reversed the position of the friction disk on the shaft? (Installed on the wrong side of the center point of the shaft, it contacts the friction plate on the wrong side, driving the unit backward).

Can you remount the friction disk to the other side of the shaft so that it contacts the driven disk on the adajacent face? 

Doing so would reverse the direction o travel.


----------



## backhoeken (Nov 30, 2014)

Deutsch ist vielmehr ein präzisen Sprache

Thank you for all the help, As it turns out their grandson replaced the motor with an 8 horse and it only has one double belt pulley. So there is no 2nd shaft and it will run backwards... Gotta live with it.


----------

